# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sjellja ndaj fëmijëve përcakton karakterin e tyre

## Davius

Për të ditur se çfarë tu thuash fëmijëve dhe si tua thuash atë është një sfidë e përherëshme prindërore. Fatkeqësisht, disa fjalë qoftë edhe nga mënyra sesi thuhen mund të shkaktojnë dhimbje emocionale që lënë gjurmë gjatë gjithë jetës.

Studimi i ri tregon se komentet negative rreth peshës trupore, pamjes së jashtme ose ndaj mënyrës së të ngrënit që bëhen nga prindërit apo pjestarë të familjes mund të prekin rëndë vetbesimin e një fëmije. Kjo dukuri vihet re më shumë tek vajzat sesa tek djemtë, thuhet në studim.  

Autorët e studimit intervistuan 450 vajza që kishin probleme me pamjen e jashtme, pra ishin pak të shëndosha apo hanin ose flisnin shumë. Rezultatet treguan se 80 përqind  e tyre thane se kur kishin qënë të vogla, ato ishin përballur me komente negative rreth pamjes së jashtme, ose kishin provuar fjalë fyese si dembele, e shëmtuar apo budallaqe. Ekspertët thonë se komente të tilla janë tepër të dëmshme dhe i bëjnë fëmijët të ndjehen të keqtrajtuar emocionalisht, dhe krijojnë çrregullime  në oreksin e tyre.

Studimi arriti në përfundimin se ndikimi i kritikave, veçanërisht ndaj mbipeshës apo pamjes së jashtëme të fëmijës ishte akoma më i keq kur komentet bëheshin nga nëna më shumë sesa nga pjestarët e tjerë të familjes.

Ndjenja e vetbesimit është një karakteristikë që krijohet me vështirësi, thuhet në studim, prandaj një koment apo kritikë pa takt, një fjalë fyese pa qëllim, sjellin pasoja afatgjate në jetën e fëmijëve. 

_Astrit Lulushi, Zëri i Amerikës._

----------


## Zemrushja

Te dish te flasesh me femijen eshte stil dhe art me vete.. E mira eshte qe cdo prind te jete i vemendshem ne fjalet qe nxjerr ndaj femijeve.. Me mire nje heshtje sesa nje fjale ofenduese ose qe mund ta tronditi femijen ne te ardhmen.. 

Nje fjale qe mund te duket mbase e rradhes apo jo shume me vlere vret gjendjen shpirterore dashur padashur te femijes. Madje shpesh here i con ata dhe ne nje mbyllje ne vetvete.. 

Davius.. Urime per temen.. Shume interesante..

----------


## _DuRrSaKu_

Te them te drejten une nuk jam shume dakorde me disa pikpamje te atij artikulli (studimi) qe ju Davius keni paraqitur.
Shume here studimet nuk dalin efikase vetme per faktin se shume here "kampionet" (Vajzat) nuk jan shume te sinqerta kur merren ne pytje. Ato thojne ate qe duan sociologet te degjojne, pra me pak fjale nuk jan shume bindese keto studime.
Persa i perket menyres se si nje prind duhet me komunikuar me femin e tij, eshte me te vertet nje sprove e madhe, per cdo kohe. 
Une jam i mendimit ,qe vemijet duhet ti flasesh, ti bertasesh, kur kan gabime, etj.
Sepse ashtu sic ka shkruajtur zemrushja, "Nje heshtje se sa nje fjal ofendusese, ose mund ta trondit femijen ne te ardhmen.." nuk eshte fare e mire per edukimin e femijes. Gjithnje femijes nuk duhet ti rresh kur te pyet, por edhe pergjigjet duhen te jene pak me te kuptueshme per femijen. 
Po keshtu femijes duhet ti bertasesh, edhe ti gjush nje shuplak, sepse duhet te kuptoj rrolin e prinderit edhe rrolin e tij. Se sipas Psikologeve, sociologeve etj femijes nuk duhet ti vesh dor, prandaj femijet e sotem po i "hipin" ne kalaqaf prinderve, edhe nuk ka me ate rrespekt qe kan patur perpra breza te tjere.
Davius une prap ju komplimentoj per temen qe keni hapur !

----------


## dardajan

Une  jam  prind  dhe  mund  t'ju  them  qe  nuk  eshte  e  lehte  ti  bertasesh  apo  ti  japesh  nje shpull  by,thve  pasi  te  dhimbet  por  vjen  nje  moment  qe  ata  marrin  frenat  ne  dore  nga  kjo  perzemersi  prinderore  dhe  te  komandojne  ne  cdo  moment,  prandaj  aty  duhet  te  nderhysh  biles  edhe  me  shuplaka  by,thve  dhe  ti  tregosh  se  duhet  te  beje  ate  qe  i thua  ti,  pra  duhet  ta  komandosh  ne  te  kundert  e  mori  ferra  uraten.

Te  sillesh  me  rekomandime  socialogesh   nuk  ja  vlen   sepse  edhe  ne  kemi  karakterin  tone,  i  cili  dashje  pa  dashje  del  shpesh  mbi  ne , dhe  regullat  e  sociologeve  , dhe  femija  meson  edhe  nga  kjo .   Karakteri  i  femijes  nuk  forcohet  vetem  me  perkedhelje  pasi  neser  ne  jete  kur  te  marre  shpullen  e  pare  do  ndihet  shum  me  keq   se  sa  kur  ja  jep  i  jati,  sigurisht  pa  egzagjiruar  dhe  trembur  femijen.

----------


## DeuS

> Te  sillesh  me  rekomandime  socialogesh   nuk  ja  vlen   sepse  edhe  ne  kemi  karakterin  tone,  i  cili  dashje  pa  dashje  del  shpesh  mbi  ne...



E pra miku im, ketu qendron e gjithe veshtiresia e mundi i rritjes se femijeve...dmth mposhtja e karakterit tone (temperamentit)! Detyrohem te te kundershtoj ne kete aspekt dhe megjithese femija ndryshon nga femija e situata nga situata, prape se prape, po te presesh pak kohe dhe te impenjohesh (impenjohemi) me teper...ndryshimet do jene teper te dukshme! Nuk them qe shpulla nuk duhet perdorur kurre (ka edhe ajo vendin e saj) ama ajo eshte gjeja me e lehte per te bere dhe me e lehta nuk eshte asnjehere me efektivja!

Femija eshte mrekulli...
Trajtojini si te tille dhe nese dicka nuk shkon, problemi nuk qendron tek femija, por ne!

----------


## dardajan

> E pra miku im, ketu qendron e gjithe veshtiresia e mundi i rritjes se femijeve...dmth mposhtja e karakterit tone (temperamentit)! Detyrohem te te kundershtoj ne kete aspekt dhe megjithese femija ndryshon nga femija e situata nga situata, prape se prape, po te presesh pak kohe dhe te impenjohesh (impenjohemi) me teper...ndryshimet do jene teper te dukshme! Nuk them qe shpulla nuk duhet perdorur kurre (ka edhe ajo vendin e saj) ama ajo eshte gjeja me e lehte per te bere dhe me e lehta nuk eshte asnjehere me efektivja!
> 
> Femija eshte mrekulli...
> Trajtojini si te tille dhe nese dicka nuk shkon, problemi nuk qendron tek femija, por ne!


Mir  e ke  ti  miku  im , por  po  te  jap  nje  rast  te  fresket sot  me  gocat  e  mia  mbasi  lozen  gjith  diten  u  futen  ne  dhome  prap  duke  lozur  dhe  u  perplasen  te  dyja  me  koke  ku  njera  çau  buzen e  tjetra  ballin,  ju  bertita dhe  i  ndava  ne  dhoma  te  vecanta por  kur  futem  te  dhoma  e  njeres  shof  se  kishte  marrre  ate  shkopin qe  merr  rrabat  e  kishte  hapur  ne  maksimum  dhe  qe  nga  krevati  shtypte  butonat  e  televizorit  ose  fuste  kaseten  e  vidios
si  thu  ti  ca  ti  boja i  futa  nji  baston  by,thve e  nja  dy  lapra  se  telekomandat  i  kan  thy baterit  i  lejn  sa  anej knej e  masanej  marrin  shkopin per  telekomand.

I  sqavora  edhe  qe  po  ti  futet  shkopi  brenda  e  ze  korendi etj...

prandaj them  qe  noiher  edhe  duhet  sidomos kur  jane shume  te  prape.

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Femija edukohet shume kohe para lindjes se tij - Muhamedi A.S

Pra me nje fjale gabimi me i madh i njerezve eshte se mendojne qe femija eshte thjesht nje person i pa rritur i cili nuk kupton shume prandaj gjithcka varet nga ajo cfare i thuhet. Ne fakt nga te gjitha studimet qe kam lexuar dhe nga pervoja e shume njerezve ka rezultuar se femija me se miri di te kopjoj. Dhe ate me se shumti prinderit e tij. Pra nese prindi fyen gjithe diten dhe ne mbremje i thot femies se nuk ben te fyej kjo jep rezultat negativ ne dy kahje. Se pari femija fillon te fyej sepse kopjon dhe se dyti fillon te genjej sepse ka degjuar prindin duke i thene nje te pa vertete.
Prindi eshte per femijun idol dhe e vetma forme qe ai te jete i edukuar eshte qe prindi te jete i tille dhe pastaj vijne tjerat ato qe i thuhen!

----------


## jessi89

Komplimente per temen,shume interesante .
 Nga experienca "personale"
 Kur femija lind ai sdi cfare eshte genjeshtra.Kjo eshte e vertete.Me tutje,ka ndodh qe ndonjihere e pyt prindi e i thot, ne nje situate,qe, mos me genje e ? kjo eshte totalisht e gabume.Ja si fillon gabimi qe ne moshen 2 vjec te pakten.Prindi duhet te ket takt e metode ne edukimin e femijes qe sa ai eshte shume i vogel.Se po u be mbi 10vjec eshte shume e veshtire po jo e pamundur  te #.
  Por me te eger nuk ben gje tjeter vec largon femijen nga vetja......

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk mendoj dot se nje shpulle eshte efektive per edukimin e nje femije.. ( megjithse njerez jemi dhe ndonjehere "prinderve" u sos durimi ,) Por une personalisht jam kunder dhenies se shpulles.. Me mire tua mbushesh mendjen me te mire femijeve.. Ti je prindi i tyre.. ai eshte femija jot .. pak a shume keni nje gjak.. te njejtat shije ne jete etj etj.. dhe dihet qe prindi aty ku ka gabuar do perpiqet ta keshilloje me te mire femijen.. Por sic e thashe pse duhet ta ofendosh femijen?? Nuk je i zoti ti si prind tia mbushesh mendjen femijes tend me te mire?? Kur behet fjale per femijen tend.. besoj se nervat nuk te shterojne asnjehere...

----------


## PINK

> E pra miku im, ketu qendron e gjithe veshtiresia e mundi i rritjes se femijeve...dmth mposhtja e karakterit tone (temperamentit)! Detyrohem te te kundershtoj ne kete aspekt dhe megjithese femija ndryshon nga femija e situata nga situata, prape se prape, po te presesh pak kohe dhe te impenjohesh (impenjohemi) me teper...ndryshimet do jene teper te dukshme! Nuk them qe shpulla nuk duhet perdorur kurre (ka edhe ajo vendin e saj) ama ajo eshte gjeja me e lehte per te bere dhe me e lehta nuk eshte asnjehere me efektivja!
> 
> Femija eshte mrekulli...
> Trajtojini si te tille dhe nese dicka nuk shkon, problemi nuk qendron tek femija, por ne!


Deus , je bere gje me  femi qe paske ndryshuar mendim ? lol

E vertete eshte femijet jane mrekulli . Lum kush i ka.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _DIAMANTA1_

Me femije duhet te punohet shume dhe te dish psikologjine e tije por me te duhet te sillet si me te rritur dhe te thuhet qka eshte mire dhe qka e keqe ,pra duhet shume kohe te kushtohet por edhe te tolerosh shume nuk bene se sot eshte nje jete e ndryshme prej prinderve te tane ............

----------


## DeuS

> Mir  e ke  ti  miku  im , por  po  te  jap  nje  rast  te  fresket sot  me  gocat  e  mia


Falemnderit per sinqeritetin! 




> ...mbasi  lozen  gjith  diten  u  futen  ne  dhome  prap  duke  lozur  dhe  u  perplasen  te  dyja  me  koke  ku  njera  çau  buzen e  tjetra  ballin,  ju  bertita dhe  i  ndava  ne  dhoma  te  vecanta...


Une e konsideroj si veprim te gabuar! E di si? ...duket si qesharake kur e mendon kalimthi por tek femijet cdo veprim qe ushtrohet mbi to, rregjistrohet ne nje qoshe te trurit dhe ne nje kohe heret apo vone, do u shfaqet dhe pervec se do e perdorin vete ne situata te ndryshme, do formoje edhe nje pjese te karakterit te tyre! Vajzat (ti kesh me jete  :buzeqeshje: ) jane dy motra dhe motra nuk ka asgje me te afert se motren! Kur bejne nje gabim bashke (pamvaresisht nga diferenca e moshes) duhet te 'denohen' dhe kritikohen te dyja bashke, duhet te mjekohen te dyja bashke, prane njera-tjetres dhe duhen puthur e perkedhelur te dyja ne te njejten kohe sepse...ne kete menyre krijohet ajo 'lidhja' qe i ben te dyja 'nje' ne jete! Eshte nje ndjesi qe me kalimin e kohes u kultivohet me shume ne tru dhe rezultatet do shihen ne te ardhmen...kur ato te kene nevoje per njera-tjetren ose kur ti te kesh nevoje per to!





> ...por  kur  futem  te  dhoma  e  njeres  shof  se  kishte  marrre  ate  shkopin qe  merr  rrabat  e  kishte  hapur  ne  maksimum  dhe  qe  nga  krevati  shtypte  butonat  e  televizorit  ose  fuste  kaseten  e  vidios
> si  thu  ti  ca  ti  boja i  futa  nji  baston  by,thve e  nja  dy  lapra  se  telekomandat  i  kan  thy baterit  i  lejn  sa  anej knej e  masanej  marrin  shkopin per  telekomand.
> 
> I  sqavora  edhe  qe  po  ti  futet  shkopi  brenda  e  ze  korendi etj...
> 
> prandaj them  qe  noiher  edhe  duhet  sidomos kur  jane shume  te  prape.



Te njejtin problem e kam pasur edhe une perpara (sinqerisht)! Videokasetat, televizorat, camerat, laptopi etj, jane gjerat me terheqese per femijet! Jo vetem sepse i terheqin butonat, dritat ose figurat e zerat por me teper sepse i terheq ai reagimi jone, ndalesa per te mos i prekur, gje qe e ben akoma me misterioze dhe akoma me terheqese deshiren per ta exploruar...u know, prohibiten fruit! Na ndodh neve qe na kane dal rrudhat ne ball e po na thinjen floket...nese dikush te thote: Mos e hap ate sirtar, aty te rri mendja tere kohen! Me djalin tim, kur u shfaq ky problem, hoqa prizen nga korenti dhe e lash te luante...pastaj e vura ne korent dhe avash avash fillova ta mesoja sesi nxirret DVD-a jashte e sesi futet brenda...ama nderkohe e rendoja hapesen disi me dore vete dhe i shpjegoja sesa delikate eshte (duke e shoqeruar edhe me mimike fytyre) dhe qe mund te prishet kollaj. Telekomanden e televizorit ja dhashe ne dore nderkohe qe kishte programin e tij te preferuar tek shfaqej dhe prita deri kur te fillonte ta exploronte dhe kur e preku, ndryshoi kanalin...filloi te me kerkonte ta coja ne ate kanal prape (se i dinte bitha qerratait) dhe une ja cova, por ama jo menjehere, por bera nja 10 minuta sikur ishte prishur dhe po harxhoja kohe gjasme ta rregulloja! Ja nderrova kanalin aty ku donte me vone dhe e di cfare? ...qe ate dite telekomanda qendron si gjeja me 'safe' ne shtepine time! Te njejten gje me laptopin. E mesova sesi ndizet! E mesova sesi levizet 'arrow' duke perdorur pointing device etj etj! (sinqerisht per Zotin) ...dhe e di cfare? ...NUK behet fjale ta preke me, pervec kur i kerkoj une ta hape dhe te shtypi butonin per ta ndezur ...dhe e di pse e bej kete? ...Sepse i krijon konfidence, e ben te ndjehet edhe i dobishem por edhe i kujdesshem!

Prandaj, nese ti do merrje shkopin dhe te uleshe me vajzen e te dy bashke te fillonit e te shtypnit ato butona, aq e ka, iku kurioziteti, do hidhet te zbuloje dicka tjeter, derisa te mbarohen te gjitha e kur te mbarohen, edhe vajza eshte rritur e kupton me teper!

Une nuk jam rob qe rri shume me femijet, perkundrazi, rri teper pak, ama kur rri me to, dua te s'forcoj veten e tu jap edukimin maksimal! Dikur kam lexuar disa libra te Frojdit e ca tru-gjigandeve te tjere (sa per te heq pordhalitetin te siguroj qe mund te kem lexu vetem nja 10 libra gjithe jeten time lol, prandaj po te flas me modesti) dhe sot mundohem ti aplikoj cdo dite tek femijet e mi!

Dardajan, te kujtohet kur ke qene femije vet?! Ke ndonjehere momente, kur te vijne ne mendje gjera qe ke dashur qe nena e babai te ti kuptojne, momente kur ke ndjere qe dicka po te mungon, kur nuk po te kuptojne a kur nuk po merr ate qe meriton? ...Kujto femijerine tende (se kemi pasur goxha momente te tilla ne or mik) dhe ndreqi gabimet e prinderve tuaj, duke vepruar ndryshe tek femijet tuaj! Ne kete menyre familja jote eshte me e shendoshe, jeta me e qete dhe e bukur, bota vjen duke u permiresuar... :buzeqeshje: 

Te fola jo per te te dhene mend ty, por per te rikujtuar veten...se nganjehere harrojme dhe dalim prape tek shpulla, grushti e karateja! Te pershendes dhe uroj qe te kesh (kemi) durim ne kete test te natyres qe kemi perpara...

PINK...hugs for you!

----------


## dardajan

> Dardajan, te kujtohet kur ke qene femije vet?! Ke ndonjehere momente, kur te vijne ne mendje gjera qe ke dashur qe nena e babai te ti kuptojne, momente kur ke ndjere qe dicka po te mungon, kur nuk po te kuptojne a kur nuk po merr ate qe meriton? ...Kujto femijerine tende (se kemi pasur goxha momente te tilla ne or mik) dhe ndreqi gabimet e prinderve tuaj, duke vepruar ndryshe tek femijet tuaj! Ne kete menyre familja jote eshte me e shendoshe, jeta me e qete dhe e bukur, bota vjen duke u permiresuar...



E  mer  Deus  kur  isha  un  i  vogel  kisha  vetem  nje  top  prej  lecke  pastaj  nje  top  100  me vrime  me  vone  se  ku  gjeta  nje  top  tenisi  pa  push  fare, pastaj  kishim  vetem shkopa  cinglash e  loje me  zara.

Kurse  sot  goca  ime  kur  hapja   komjuterin   me  rrinte  te  koka  dhe  edhe  pse  passwordin e  hyrjes  e  kam  me 16  shifra te  perziera  me  germa  etj i  kishte  memorizuar  dhe  i shkruante  pak  nga pak  dhe  ma  hapi  kompjuterin dhe   ishte vetem  7  vjec   pastaj  hap  nje  loje  strategjie  dhe  luante   me  te  .
Kur  merrte  nota  jo  te  mira  ne  vend  qe  te  mi  tregonte  mua  me  kopjoi  firmen  dhe  jo  coi  mesueses  sikur  e  kisha  firmosur  une,  njeher  mori  syzet  e  gruas  i  vuri  ne  shkolle  pra  ne  klase  dhe i  tha  mesueses  se  nuk  shof  mire  nga  larg  dhe  ajo  e  hengri  e  cte  them  tjeter  se  sme  vin  ne  mend,  kurse letore  dvd   satelitin  me  Shqiperine  videoregjistratorin  i  ka  bere  si  loje  cele e  myll  ka  karta  bianka    megjithse  ne  fillim  ne  vend  te  kasetes  fuste  monedha  metalike  dhe  ma  dogji  ku i  ri  dot  nga  pas  une atyre  gjith  diten,  po  te  ishin  gjysherit  ketu  po.
Nuk  e  di  a  jane  te  gjith  femijet  keshtu  por  shoh  kta  Italjonet  e  me duken  shume  me  te qete.
Nejse  fajin e  ka edhe  gruja ajo  si  ka  prekur  kurre  asnjeher  me  dore  por  me  therrret  mua  gjithmon   per  te  vene  rregull , dhe  jane  raste  sporadike  apo  te  rralla  si  i thone .

E  di  pse  kam  dy  femi , sepse  kur  u  rrit  goca  e  pare  donte  te  lozte  me  mua   me  kukulla  etj... Grua  i  thash  shpejt  e  shpejt  te  bejme  tjetrin  te  lozin  bashke  se  skam  kohe  dhe  moshe  une  te  loz  me  kukulla  me  gocen  dhe  ashtu  u  be por  me  shum  zihen  se  lozin ose  lozin  edhe  zihen  por  edhe  duen  shume  por  me  sa  shoh  duhet  me  bo  nji  tjeter  qe  te  zbuten  pak  dhe  te  lozin  me  te   por  nuk  nigjo  mo gruja  qefi  ja  ka  po  ta.jarja  sja  ma.

Ja  dhe  nje  fakt  dashurie:
Para  disa  ditesh  me  hyni  nji  gozhde  ne  kembe  ne  pune  dhe  nuk  ecja  dot  rregullisht  , keshtu  qe  kur  shkova  ne  shtepi  gocat  me  pane  dhe  thirren  mamin  ajde  ajde  se  babi  eshte  plagosur,  dhe  nuk  ecen  dot  por  nderkohe  kisha  hyre  ne  shtepi   dhe  pasi  u  ula  gocat kerkuan  te  shikonin  kemben  qe  ishte  nje  vrime  e  vogel  ne  dukje  por  qe  brenda  kishte  prekur  nje  muskul
dhe  nuk  me  lejonte  levizjen  normale  te  shputes   ato  filluan  te  puthin  kemben    sic  beja  une  me  plaget  e tyre  kur  vriten  dhe  me  than  tani  cohu  dhe  ec  njiher  te  shofim  se  u  sherove  apo  jo  dhe  un  me  pak  sforcim  u  mundova  te  hec  normal  dhe  te  kercej  se  perndryshe  fillonin  te  qanin,  pastaj  shkuan  te  flinin  kurse  une  i  bera  ato  marifetet e  mia  dhe  te  nesermen  shkova  ne  pune  megjithse  u  deshen  plot  tre  jave  qe  te  sherohej  plotesisht.

Duke  perfunduar  dua  te  them  qe  ne  familjen  time  zoteron  dashuria  midis  nesh  por  edhe  zeniet  apo  ndonje  shpull  by,thve  eshte  pjese  e  dashuris  e  shprehur  ne  menyr  tjeter.

Ju  lexoj  me  gjith  qef  dhe  respekt  

Dardajan

----------


## Avduli

Zemrushja     boten e femijeve e keni shume te lezetshme uroj qe te kesh femije te bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saimiri-uk

Faleminderit Davius: informacion interesant pasi une nuk e di sa femije kam :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> .
> 
> Duke  perfunduar  dua  te  them  qe  ne  familjen  time  zoteron  dashuria  midis  nesh  por  edhe  zeniet  apo * ndonje  shpull  by,thve  eshte  pjese  e  dashuris  e  shprehur  ne  menyr  tjeter*.
> 
> Ju  lexoj  me  gjith  qef  dhe  respekt  
> 
> Dardajan


Shpulla  nuk eshte fare pjese e dashurise.
Edhe tu "thafte dora". Ke kalamajte ( sidomos gocat )  e gjen ? 
Kush rreh femijet, qofte edhe nje shpulle byceve, ne hell do shkoje, po he !

 :djall me brire:  

Dardajan, a tu bene domatet?  :Lulja3:

----------


## [Perla]

> Ndjenja e vetbesimit është një karakteristikë që krijohet me vështirësi, thuhet në studim, prandaj një koment apo kritikë pa takt, një fjalë fyese pa qëllim, sjellin pasoja afatgjate në jetën e fëmijëve.


Femija eshte ne fazat e krijimit te personalitetit dhe çdo grimce presioni ndikon ne te.
Ndoshta edhe pa dashur prinderit na kane thene diçka (ne nerva e siper) mirepo kur rritesh sado qe e kupton (arsyen) pse ta ka thene , ajo fjale nuk te hiqet prej mendjes. Mund ta quaj nje brenge , qe kushedi sa i torturon femijet ne vetvete.

----------


## Isra

Pershendetje!

Une kam nje djale 3 vjec dhe eshte i lidhur shume pas meje, kur mesohe tme mua ne shtepi kur jam me pushim mezi c'mesohet prape qe te me lere te iki ne pune, eshte shume qaraman, tekanjoz, i perkedhelur se ia plotesojme te gjitha. Une ne fakt shpeshhere e humbas durimin dhe e qelloj nga kembet, por prape ai egersohet edhe me shume. Ka nje frike se une mos iki. Gjate periudhes se shtatzanise une kam pasur ankthe se mos e humbas, ndoshta ai tani ka  te njejten ndjesi se mos i largohem, thjesht nuk po di si te sillemi me kete femije, qe i japim shume dashuri ne familje  dhe na duket sikur na ka hipur mbi qafe duke ia plotesuar tekat. Mua jane duke me shteruar nervat me te qarat e tij kot se koti.. :i ngrysur: ((

----------


## uj me gaz

> Pershendetje!
> 
> Une kam nje djale 3 vjec dhe eshte i lidhur shume pas meje, kur mesohe tme mua ne shtepi kur jam me pushim mezi c'mesohet prape qe te me lere te iki ne pune, eshte shume qaraman, tekanjoz, i perkedhelur se ia plotesojme te gjitha. Une ne fakt shpeshhere e humbas durimin dhe e qelloj nga kembet, por prape ai egersohet edhe me shume. Ka nje frike se une mos iki. Gjate periudhes se shtatzanise une kam pasur ankthe se mos e humbas, ndoshta ai tani ka  te njejten ndjesi se mos i largohem, thjesht nuk po di si te sillemi me kete femije, qe i japim shume dashuri ne familje  dhe na duket sikur na ka hipur mbi qafe duke ia plotesuar tekat. Mua jane duke me shteruar nervat me te qarat e tij kot se koti..((


plotesimi i tekave nuk eshte dashuri. 

mire do ishte, nese fillon e qan per plotesim tekash, ta lini te qaje, por gjithmone ne heshtje d.m.th pa i folur, duke i qendruar sa me prane. dikur do lodhet e do pushoje. eshte veshtire ne fillim, por me mire se cdo permbushje teke a bertitje, a dhune fizike. mire do ishte t'a afroni sa me pare me njerez te tjere. mire do ishte te kalonit sa me shume kohe me te jashte duke luajtur me femije te tjere. mire do ishte - brenda mundesive - edhe ndonje kafshe e urte shtepiake.

----------


## teta

se po them edhe une nja dy fjale

se pari desh na pelqeu desh jo,femija eshte rreflektim i  kultures se prinderve,dmth ne daq ta shofesh veten ,shif pak femiun tende.

se dyti mendoi se metoda me e mire e edukimit te femijve eshte duke i vene para shkalles se pergjegjesis.
Ndoshta ju duke e pakuptushme ne fillim po ka shum efekt nese e provoni.
Dmth ta "rrahni duke e lavderuar"  kete taktik ta themi e kam pare te prinderit e mi, kur benim gabim gjdo here na terhiqnin vrejtjen duke na lavderuar psh efekt te shendosh te femija,as nuk te komplexon ,por njekohesisht te vetdijson per gabimin)  : caaaa te thon ai me i miri i klases nuk paska punuar detyrat, ose ose do te shkosh ketu,ok shko se ti e di ne duhet te jesh aty apo,ose ose te gjith do te thon djali-vajza  i mesuesit  paska bere kshu,ose une e di se ti nuk e bene ket,e di ca femije te mire kam.

dmth vehet femija para pergjegjesis duke ju pershtatur moshes qe ka.

edhe kjo,nje femije nuk mund te edukohet ne rruge,e kote te ja korigjosh sjelljen vetem per nja 2-3 here ,nese nuk e mban afer dhe nuk ja kushton nje pjese te kohes tende atij,edhe ja ke borgj.

 :Lulja3:

----------

